# Filling tank for first time, sump question



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

So I'm just about to do my first fill on my tank and was wondering how to determine the proper water level overall and also the proper water level in the sump. What's the steps in setting it up for the first time? Or for that matter, what are the steps of filling up the tank for the first time? I would imagine eventually the sump would be filled to at the very least where the water covers the intake for the pump. Any comments would be much appreciated! I can't wait to do my first fill! 

Tony


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So I'm just about to do my first fill on my tank and was wondering how to determine the proper water level overall and also the proper water level in the sump. What's the steps in setting it up for the first time? Or for that matter, what are the steps of filling up the tank for the first time? I would imagine eventually the sump would be filled to at the very least where the water covers the intake for the pump. Any comments would be much appreciated! I can't wait to do my first fill!
> 
> Tony


The maximum level of the sump is determined by how much water back siphons when the pump is unplugged.I would fill the sump 2/3rd's once the aquarium is filled to the line of the overflows and add water as needed once the system is running. Make sense?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes I believe so. I guess when the sump is actually running, I would only want the 6 inches or so of water so that the bioballs are not submerged. Thus, if I were to unplug or if there was a power failure, obviously if the bioballs gets submerged in that case, that's fine as long as the sump has enough volume to prevent a flood.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Yes I believe so. I guess when the sump is actually running, I would only want the 6 inches or so of water so that the bioballs are not submerged. Thus, if I were to unplug or if there was a power failure, obviously if the bioballs gets submerged in that case, that's fine as long as the sump has enough volume to prevent a flood.


Correct.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info! Going to do my leak test today! OMG!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

tony1928 said:


> Thanks for the info! Going to do my leak test today! OMG!


get out the wet vac ........ 

just kidding buddy , hope all goes well [email protected]!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

JUICE said:


> get out the wet vac ........
> 
> just kidding buddy , hope all goes well [email protected]!


LOL. I lent my shopvac to my sister and she put the hose up to one of her baseboard heaters......  She owes me a hose.


----------

